# Potty distractions



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Dudley is almost nine weeks and is doing pretty good in general. I expect accidents with his potty training but wasn't prepared for how easily he would be distracted. 

At night, he eliminates almost immediately and we are back in the house. During the day he is distracted by almost anything. Grass, dirt, shoelaces and even his own paw. 

Any tips?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, it will get better with age.
Not much you can do, but have him learn the word potty.
Every time he starts to potty, say the word. Then pet, praise or treat. He will learn the command over time.
You will find young Vs are easily distracted when doing just about any type of training. It takes them awhile to be able to stay focused on a task, for any length of time.
Keep all training short and fun, and slowly over time build on the length of time you train.
Keep in mind you will be retraining everything he learns in each new place you take him. It does not carry over on young pups, so first train in places with the least distraction. Mine learn in the house, and then in the backyard. I have to reteach in the from yard, and then in the fields.
You might want to post this in your house while you and Dudley are working though training for the next year.

The end result from patience, consistency and persistence is infinitely more satisfying and complete than the expectation of immediate gratification.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Sometimes life cracks me up. Not only is Dudley easily distracted, but the neighbors started an addition to their home this morning.  3 months! 

As for the training, you aren't kidding. He already knows how to sit and come. In the house and in the back yard... no so much anywhere else. Good clean fun.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Strictly for that person that uses the search box someday...

What ended up working for me was to let him run and play as soon as he is done. After just a few days he tries to hurry up and go so he can go play. Sometimes he even fakes it.


----------

